# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Magazine article

## Tropicok

The July issue of _Reptiles_ has an article written by me on  the back page.  It's just a short piece of how I came to be interested in reptiles and amphibians.  Makes great bathroom reading. 
Alice

----------


## bshmerlie

Very cool...I'll look for it.

----------


## clownonfire

Is there an article on where to get leucs?  :Wink: 

Congrats!! Really!

Eric

----------

